# Problem with PowerDVD10 and new movie on Blu-Ray



## Widjaja (Feb 28, 2012)

Just bought an ASUS Blu-Ray optical drive.
Installed the PowerDVD 10 Blu-Ray Player and tried out The Three Musketeers.

If I autoplay, I seem to get problems with the disc causing PowerDVD 10 to crash on launch.
Although it works if I open PowerDVD manually, but even then, on occasion, I ended up with a crash near the end of the movie.

So I tried out Hellboy:- The Golden Army which is an older title and it works without a hitch.

Is it possible that recently released titles have some sort of protection which causes problems with PowerDVD10?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2012)

check for official updates to the software on their website. BR sucks on PC because all the DRM requires constant patching, and PowerDVD has been terribad for a long time.


maybe try the new VLC, i hear it has bluray support now.


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 29, 2012)

Checked out the official updates and it appears my version of PowerDVD10 is up to date.
Noticed when googling, people are recommending PowerDVD on top of everything else and their forums appear to lead people around in circles only to tell them to go to support which also leads them around in circles

Didn't know BR on PC was 'behind' with the DRM whenever new releases comes out.
Probably wouldn't have been the case if Microsoft's HD DVD was the top performer.

I'll try the new VLC and see what happens.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Checked out the official updates and it appears my version of PowerDVD10 is up to date.



That is the problem, PowerDVD 12 is out.  Which means they stop releasing updates for 10 a looong time ago...


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 29, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> That is the problem, PowerDVD 12 is out.  Which means they stop releasing updates for 10 a looong time ago...



Yeah noticed PowerDVD12 is out and appears to be rather pricey, even with just an upgrade.
I noticed, the volume does not work i PowerDVD as my sound card is not supported by them which is another reason why I am looking for an alternative to PowerDVD.

Still have to try out VLC though.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 29, 2012)

i won't even recommand PowerDVD11 for blu-ray, my dad's laptop came with a ArcSoft TotalMedia Theatre 5 full version and it take blu-ray and just play them, no issues no lag or anything i have had tried PowerDVD11 and it was only lag lag with my system, so i switched and it's just running like a clam on my sys and my dad's Intel Core 2 Duo P9300, 4gigs of ram, Nvidia GeForce 8600M GT and it's also taking blu-ray, together with his own desktop pc.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 29, 2012)

last time i used VLC for blu ray it worked better than anything else (zero lag, instant seeking, etc) but that was in conjunction with anyDVD-HD. unsure how the new one goes with encrypted movies, but its sure worth a shot since its free.


----------



## CJCerny (Feb 29, 2012)

VLC will not play commerical BR discs. It will only play BR discs without any DRM on them.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 29, 2012)

i personally use corel windvd, and would recommend that over powerdvd any day. powerdvd has a following and yes you do see it recommended often, but personally my experience was similar to yours, i switch to corel and never looked back.


----------



## Red_Machine (Feb 29, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> I didn't know BR on PC was 'behind' with the DRM whenever new releases comes out.
> Probably wouldn't have been the case if Microsoft's HD DVD was the top performer.



THIS.  Monopolies FTW!


----------

